# Monopost



## sthompsonuk (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone tell me how much Monopost Eye Drops 50mg .2ml dose are over the counter?

Stu


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This link gives you a list of medicine prices.

Cyprus Medicine Prices

However monopost is not on the list so may be available here under another name.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I googled monopost and the active ingredient is LATANOPROST. This is on the list.

LATANOPROST ACTAVIS EYE DROPS, SOLUTION 50MCG/ML 1 BOTTLE X 2.5ML ACTAVIS GROUP PTC EHF 9.29


----------



## sthompsonuk (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you
Stu


----------



## rifkygirl (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi
Is this a company in cyprus where you can get prescription medicine ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

rifkygirl said:


> Hi
> Is this a company in cyprus where you can get prescription medicine ?


No it is a list of medicines available, many of them over the counter.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

rifkygirl said:


> Hi
> Is this a company in cyprus where you can get prescription medicine ?


This is a list of all prescription medicines available in Cyprus. It is the state that set prices on them so you can go to any pharmacy. They are not allowed to take a higher or lower price. You can get all over the counter except narcotics.


----------

